# Shimano Custom Serie



## Hecht100+ (11. Oktober 2020)

Die Shimano Custom Serie besteht aus 5 _( jetzt 6 lt. @eiszeit seinem Prospekt) _verschiedenen Rollen, wobei die 7000er die größte ist. Diese stelle ich euch vor.

Kugellager: 1
Bremsen: 2, davon die Heckbremse abschaltbar
Schnurfassung:275 mtr. 0,50mm Schnur
Außenanschlag, Alu-Spule,
Leergewicht ca. 870 Gramm, mit Schnur wohl knapp ein Kilo

Beim ersten Kurbeln fiel auf, das sie ein Geräusch wie ein alter Trecker machte. Nachdem sie innen gereinigt war, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut war es nicht viel besser geworden. Also dann Komplettzerlegung.





Die Kurbelachse ist in Gleitlagern geführt, die können aber durch Kugellager ersetzt werden, so das dann aus dieser Rolle eine Custom EX7000 werden würde.


Lagerung im Rollenkasten

Nach dem abschrauben des Bremsknopfes ergibt sich folgendes Bild, die Spule ist innen total hohl bis auf den Draht, der das Knarrgeräusch beim Schnurabzug erzeugt.




Spule von oben und von unten.
Die untere Spulenhalterung ist mit einem Stift in der Spulenachse verbunden, dieser kann vorsichtig herausgetrieben werden so das die Achse dann frei liegt, zum Zerlegen der Spulenachse ist das aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich.


Danach wurde der Rotor abgeschraubt (17er Schlüssel, etwas stärker)




So sandig sah es unter dem Rotor aus, nachdem er entfernt wurde.


Diese Teile gehören zur Rücklaufsperre und werden durch die passende Form unter dem Rotor fixiert.


Das offene Kugellager liegt ziemlich offen unter der Rücklaufsperre und war leider ein Totalschaden, ( passendes Ersatzteil durch Zufall vorhanden)


Die Heckbremse läßt sich über einen seitlichen Knopf separat Ein und Ausstellen und und wirkt auf dieses Zahnrad




Einmal im gesperrten Zustand und einmal im offenen Zustand


Das Kegelrad steht leider auf dem Kopf, der obere Teil ist gleichzeitig noch eine zusätzliche Lagerung im Rollenkasten


Die Lagerung des Hubrades hatte etwas gefressen auf grund von Schmierstoffmangel, was noch erwähnenswert ist, das Hubzahnrad ist anscheinen aus Aluminium gepreßt/gestanzt.








Beim Zusammenbau müssen die Teile der RLS von unten auf den Rotor gesteckt werden und dann die Rolle über Kopf in den Rotor gesteckt werden, da ansonsten die Führung nicht gegeben ist. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass das Sperrklinkenrad auch verkehrt herum eingebaut werden kann, man hat dann keine RLS mehr.


Rücklaufsperre im gefetteten Zustand


Bei Schließen des Getriebekastens nicht vergessen, die kleine Feder für die Heckbremse wieder in die passende Führung einzulegen. Mit einem Tropfen Fett klebt sie dort besser.


Die Heckbremsschraube mit ihren zwei Federn danach wieder aufschrauben und dabei die kleine Feder zurück drücken, das sie unter die Bremsschraube kommt.



Dieses Teil ist der Klicker für die Heckbremse und ist auf dem Seitendeckel verbaut


Mit diesen Teilen sitzt die Spule auf der Achse.




So sieht sie wieder komplettiert aus, die alte Schnur ist runter ( drei verschiedene Arten zum Unterfüttern)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Shimano Custom Serie besteht aus 5 verschiedenen Rollen, wobei die 7000er die größte ist. Diese stelle ich euch vor.



Mir sind momentan 7 verschiedene Größen der Serie bekannt (kenne auch die Explosionszeichnungen dazu), wobei es die mit dem Sperrhebel (wie deine gezeigte) auch noch ohne diesen gab.
Baujahr der Serie kann ich nur schätzen, die Explosionszeichnungen die ich kenne sind alle von 1987, denke aber die Serie erschien 1-2 Jahre zuvor.
Parallelserien wie die Custom-X und Custom-X GT sind ebenfalls aus der Zeit bekannt.
Ich bin mir dabei nicht so ganz sicher, vermute aber das die mit dem zusätzlichen Sperrhebel keine regulären Rollen für den europäischen Markt waren sondern eher Direktimporte.
Ähnliche Modelle sind auch von Daiwa hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Oktober 2020)

Es hat sich herausgestellt, es gibt
Custom 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 6000, 7000
Custom X 1000, 2000, 3000
Custom EX 1000, 2000, 3000, 6000, 7000
Custom 6000 und 7000 in zwei Ausführungen, mit Zusatzbremshebel und ohne, X mit Quickfire Buegel und EX mit zusätzlichen Kugellager. Aber ich will nicht ausschließen, daß es noch andere gibt.


----------



## Thomas. (11. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mir sind momentan 7 verschiedene Größen der Serie bekannt


@Bimmelrudi jetzt mach mich nich fertich, 1000,2000,3000,4000,6000,7000 (6000 u.7000 auch noch mit Sperre). welche gibet noch? ich verzweifle


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Oktober 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi jetzt mach mich nich fertich, 1000,2000,3000,4000,6000,7000 (6000 u.7000 auch noch mit Sperre). welche gibet noch? ich verzweifle



Es gab noch ne 2500...guggst du 


> http://www.nutterrodandreel.com/pdf/Shimano/1987/custom 2500.PDF



Hier auch nochmal eine längere Auflistung diverser Shimano-Rollen jener Zeit mit ihren Explosionszeichnungen


> http://www.nutterrodandreel.com/ProductData.cfm?id=Shimano


----------



## Thomas. (12. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es gab noch ne 2500...guggst du


oh, nie von gehört oder gesehen, kann vielleicht sein das die Größe nicht in BRD angeboten wurde? schöner wäre ein Druckfehler  
jetzt brauche ich neben der 4000er noch nee 2500er  
danke Rudi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann dir echt nicht sagen wo die damals verkauft wurden, denke aber schon auch hierzulande.
Gesehen hab ich sie glaub ich auch noch nicht, zumindest kann ich mich jetzt nicht dran erinnern.
Bin aber auch weniger auf Shimano Rollen getrimmt, da fällt auch mal schneller was durchs Raster.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Oktober 2020)

14 Modelle (siehe oben) der Shimano Custom kamen 1983 in Deutschland (jetztiger Wissensstand) auf den Markt, dazu
gab es noch 1983, 6 Carbomatic`s (ES, EX) . Angeboten wurden sie u. a. von der Fa. Koch Heßheim.


----------



## Thomas. (15. Januar 2021)

*ich habe fertisch 
1000,2000,3000,4000,6000,7000(mit und ohne Sperre)

*​*




*


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2022)

Mir ist heute eine hübsche und prima laufende Shimano Custom 2000 zugeflogen.
Sie sieht allerdings etwas anders aus als die oben abgebildeten Modelle.
Die „wilden Ornamente” auf der rechten Gehäuseseite fehlen und links steht ein LS.
Gehört die zu einer der oben genannten Serie?





Shimano Custom 2000





Neues Logo??





Und was mich etwas irritiert: es gibt eine „Lücke” an der Kurbel, die mir seltsam vorkommt.
Die Funktion ist dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt, sieht nur seltsam aus. Fehlt da ne Feder oder muß das so?


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Die „wilden Ornamente” auf der rechten Gehäuseseite fehlen und links steht ein LS.
> Gehört die zu einer der oben genannten Serie?


So ein seltsames Teil habe ich als 3000er, aber eben ohne Buchstaben. Wir mir Thomas. mal berichtete, waren bei diesen Modellen Buchstaben mit dabei, die man dann passend in die Vierecke des Seitendeckels kleben konnte. Meine Shimano Carbomatic EX 2000 hat so etwas auch, das ist dann AW draufgeklebt.




Hier die Custom 3000 mit leeren Vierecken.




Die Custom 1000 hat wiederum die Seiten mit den Wappen




hier die Carbonmatic EX2000 auch mit dem Deckel und den Buchstaben


geomas schrieb:


> Und was mich etwas irritiert: es gibt eine „Lücke” an der Kurbel, die mir seltsam vorkommt.
> Die Funktion ist dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt, sieht nur seltsam aus. Fehlt da ne Feder oder muß das so?


Das sieht so aus als wäre es Original, die Lücke ist der Platz für die Feststellmutter der Kurbel






Bild mit loser Kurbel





Bild mit fester Kurbel, dann ist der Abstand dazwischen.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank, Hecht100+ , dann kann ich wegen des Abstands zwischen Kurbel und Gehäuse ruhig schlafen. 
Und falls es nicht mit dem Schlaf klappt - na, dann kann ich mir ne gute Erklärung überlegen, wofür das LS stehen könnte...


----------



## Trotta (12. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Hecht100+ , dann kann ich wegen des Abstands zwischen Kurbel und Gehäuse ruhig schlafen.
> Und falls es nicht mit dem Schlaf klappt - na, dann kann ich mir ne gute Erklärung überlegen, wofür das LS stehen könnte...


Das dürften die Initialen des Vorbesitzers sein. Meine Carbomatic hat diese Felder, auch. Im Lieferumfang befand sich damals auch ein Set mit selbstklebenden Buchstaben eben zu diesem Zweck. Ich hab der Rolle das JR aber erspart.  
Edit: Hecht100+ war schneller...


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Und falls es nicht mit dem Schlaf klappt - na, dann kann ich mir ne gute Erklärung überlegen, wofür das LS stehen könnte


Liebenswerter Sammler, ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Liebenswerter Sammler, ist doch ganz einfach.


Du bist echt ein ganz ein netter, lieber Hecht100+ . Ich hatte schon Vorschläge wie „LS = Low Standard” befürchtet.


----------

